# Halloween Supper Party



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Credit for this goes to strange1 who found the link.

:xbones: Icy Hands Punch, Chilled Brain Spread, and Peppered People Pate
:xbones: Alien Autopsy Shooters
:xbones: Eyes in Blood Sauce
:xbones: Brain on a Plate, and Roasted Long Pig (plus some admittedly-ordinary vegetables and buns)
:xbones: Chilled, Bloody Heart

http://imakeprojects.com/projects/halloween-supper/


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I've done the latex glove ice cube thing many times. It's easy and goes over great. You can put several of them in the beer cooler or where ever, not just in punch. 

I just ordered a bucky torso so I could serve the meat like this. I'll give a full report when I have my party. 


I've seen the heart thing before, and I think it would be a little messy for me. Looks fun though.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I found this link last year and saved it for this years party. I can't wait for this years party so I can try out all these details. Here's a link for some dreadful desserts too, for those who haven't ever seen them. I plan on trying these, just not to this degree!

http://www.theyrecoming.com/killer_rat/

http://www.theyrecoming.com/extras/pumpkinfest03/

http://www.theyrecoming.com/extras/zombiefest/


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I adore the killer rat cake!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good recipes 
I think that rat cake will go good for my 08 party
Ive done the hand ice thing but i dont like putting the glove in my stuff and if you take it out it waters it doewn ..but the cooler thing a good idea slimy.
Ill be using raw beef (steak tar tar) for my brains next time.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

trishaanne said:


> I found this link last year and saved it for this years party. I can't wait for this years party so I can try out all these details. Here's a link for some dreadful desserts too, for those who haven't ever seen them. I plan on trying these, just not to this degree!
> 
> http://www.theyrecoming.com/killer_rat/
> 
> ...


Wow! Those cakes are amazing!!!


----------

